
Ask HN: What are you working on this week? - crisopolis
Little late since its the middle of the week but discuss what you have done recently and are working on this week.<p>Please be descriptive and don’t hesitate to champion your accomplishments or ask for help, advice or other guidance.
======
crisopolis
At work: Mostly support inbox type stuff, and building reports.

Outside of work: I'm working on a project that involves Elixir for the backend
and Vue.js/Vuex for the frontend. It's like/is a dispatching web application.
So far I have login/logout working properly, user roles are up and running.
Next: Event CRUD, Call CRUD, then Socket.io for communication with Mobile and
SMS for others.

[https://alpha.highwayapp.co](https://alpha.highwayapp.co) \- Couldn't find a
good name for it so I called it Highway.

Also I'm trying to figure out the best way to go about multi-tenanting the
application.

